#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Pump All About

## gepachir

Practical Centrifugal Pumps





Practical Centrifugal Pumps is a comprehensive guide to pump construction, application, operation, maintenance and management issues. Coverage includes pump classifications, types and criteria for selection, as well as practical information on the use of pumps, such as how to read pump curves and cross reference. Throughout the book the focus is on best practice and developing the skills and knowledge required to recognise and solve pump problems in a structured and confident manner

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


HVAC Pump Handbook, Second Edition



First published in 1996, McGraw-Hill's renowned HVAC Pump Handbook set a new standard for excellence in the field. Now completely updated, the Second Edition equips HVAC designers, engineers, and technicians with concrete methods for achieving efficient operation in pumps for HVAC and water systems using the latest digital electronic technologies. Filled with case studies, current codes, and solved problems, the reference covers HVAC pumps and their performancethe basics of HVAC water systemspumps for open and closed HVAC cooling systemspumps for HVAC hot water systemsHVAC pump instrumentation and testing...and much more. With the help of this revised Second Edition, HVAC professionals can:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pw :shouman


Pump User's Handbook:



This unique, experience-based  explains just how and why the best-of-class pump users consistently achieve superior run lengths, low maintenance expenditures, and unexcelled safety and reliability. It conveys in detail what facilities must do to rapidly accomplish best-of-class performance and low life cycle cost. Implementing the guidelines found in this book will allow a plant to move from yesterday's unprofitable and costly repair focus to tomorrow's necessary reliability focus. Simply put, xplains exactly what needs to be done to progress from a one, two or three-year pump MTBF plant to join the leading money-making facilities that achieve a demonstrated pump MTBF of 8.6 years


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Progressing Cavity pumps, Downhole Pumps and Mudmotors




Written by one of the world's foremost authorities and instructors on pumps, this first volume in Gulf Publishing Company's new Gulf Pump Guides series covers the design, application and troubleshooting for progressing cavity pumps, downhole pumps and mudmotors. There is no other volume offering such a comprehensive, easy-to-understand and hands-on coverage of these types of pumps. As they become more and more widely used in the petrochemical industry, and other industries, knowledge of their design and application will become increasingly more important for the engineer.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Liquid Ring Vacuum Pumps, Compressors and Systems


ISBN : 3527312498
Author: Helmut Bannwarth
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons
(May 6, 2005)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Pump User's Handbook: Life Extension, 2nd Edition



By Heinz P. Bloch, Allan R. Budris


This unique, experience-based explains just how and why the best-of-class pump users consistently achieve superior run lengths, low maintenance expenditures, and unexcelled safety and reliability. It conveys in detail what facilities must do to rapidly accomplish best-of-class performance and low life cycle cost. Implementing the guidelines found in this book will allow a plant to move from yesterday's unprofitable and costly repair focus to tomorrow's necessary reliability focus. Simply put, explains exactly what needs to be done to progress from a one, two or three-year pump MTBF plant to join the leading money-making facilities that achieve a demonstrated pump MTBF of 8.6 years

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] | 64570 KB

Slurry Transport Using Centrifugal Pumps




Vast tonnages of solid-liquid mixtures are pumped every year in dredging operations, mining and waste-disposal applications. Most of these systems are centrifugal pumps, and the resolution of problems encountered in slurry pumping requires both detailed scientific knowledge and judgment derived from practical experience.
For many years the combination of up-to-date analysis and hands-on experimentation has been provided to interested engineers in a short course based at the GIW Hydraulic Laboratory. The lecturers in this course, who represent a broad background of international expertise, have prepared this widely-recognized, Slurry Transport Using Centrifugal Pumps, Third Edition.
This unique ************ is logically divided into two sections: the first part of the book concentrates on the behaviors of various sorts of slurry flow, and the second part deals with the behavior of centrifugal pumps handling slurries, and with how pumps and pipelines interact as a system.
Slurry Transport Using Centrifugal Pumps, Third Edition also includes:
New material on both non-Newtonian flows and slurries of granular particles.
New information on pump wear, solids effect, and system operation.
Updated and completely new material on pump selection and environmental aspects
Worked examples and case studies that stress practical applications
Slurry Transport Using Centrifugal Pumps, Third Edition, will be of interest to all engineers and technologists involved in the large-scale transportation of slurries.

rar-pass = TQN0387232621


part 1

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

part 2

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

part 3

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hydrodynamics of Pumps




Focuses on special problems and design issues associated with pumps: the potential for cavitation, the damage and vibration problems which result from cavitation, and the possibility of large unsteady flows and forces on the machine. The book provides a coherent and unified treatment of the hydrodynamics of pumps with an emphasis on the underlying physical phenomena. An important reference for engineers and scientists, it is also appropriate for graduate courses in turbomachinery.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Engineering - Centrifugal and Rotary Pumps - Fundamentals with Applications




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Troubleshooting Centrifugal Pumps and their Systems




Hardbound. Pumps are fine until they malfunction or break down. When that happens, the first priority is to get the pump functioning again and to keep 'down time' to a minimum. Many problems can be diagnosed and rectified using a combination of knowledge and experience, the latter coming over time. This book, written by a very experienced engineer, guides the reader through diagnostic pathways leading to logical explanations for the malfunctions and their correction.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Pump Characteristics and Applications



This hands-on reference offers a practical introduction to pumps and provides the tools necessary to select, size, operate, and maintain pumps properly. It highlights the interrelatedness of pump engineering from system and piping design to installation and startup. This updated second edition expands on many subjects introduced in the first edition and also provides new in-depth discussion of pump couplings, o-rings, motors, variable frequency drives, pump life-cycle cost, corrosion, and pump minimum flow. Written by an acclaimed expert in the field, Pump Characteristics and Applications, Second Edition is an invaluable day-to-day reference for mechanical, civil, chemical, industrial, design, plant, project, and systems engineers; engineering supervisors; maintenance technicians; and plant operators. It is also an excellent upper-level undergraduate and graduate students in departments of mechanical engineering, mechanical engineering technology, or engineering technology. About the Author Michael W. Volk, P.E., is President of Volk & Associates, Inc., Oakland, California (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]), a consulting company specializing in pumps and pump systems. Volk's services include pump training seminars; pump equipment evaluation, troubleshooting, and field testing; expert witness for pump litigation; witnessing of pump shop tests; pump market research; and acquisition and divestiture consultation and brokerage. A member of the American Society of Mechanical Engineers (ASME), and a registered professional engineer, Volk received the B.S. degree (1973) in mechanical engineering from the University of Illinois, Urbana, and the M.S. degree (1976) in mechanical engineering and the M.S. degree (1980) in management science from the
University of Southern California, Los Angeles


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


password = forfulltqnmembers2006


Handbook of Pumps and Pumping: Pumping Manual International




Written by an experienced engineer, this book contains practical information on all aspects of pumps including classifications, materials, seals, installation, commissioning and maintenance. In addition you will find essential information on units, manufacturers and suppliers worldwide, providing a unique reference for your desk, R&D lab, maintenance shop or library.

* Includes maintenance techniques, helping you get the optimal performance out of your pump and reducing maintenance costs
* Will help you to understand seals, couplings and ancillary equipment, ensuring systems are set up properly to save time and money
* Provides useful contacts for manufacturers and suppliers who specialise in pumps, pumping and ancillary equipment

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Practical Introduction to Pumping Technology




Here is a convenient, concise reference book for pump users, application engineers, technicians, and buyers. It contains, in condensed form, valuable information on selecting centrifugal and positive-displacement pumps for given applications, creating the necessary aplication, choosing equipment manufacturers, and checking vendor data. You will find a complete explanation of the types of pumps and the terms and parameters used in pump applications. This book outlines the data required by the client, engineer, and buyer to obtain a comprehensive quote

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Forsthoffer's Rotating Equipment Handbooks, Vol. 2: Pumps




Over recent years there have been substantial changes in those industries which are concerned with the design, purchase and use of special purpose (ie critical, high-revenue) rotating equipment. Key personnel have been the victims of early retirement or have moved to other industries: contractors and end-users have reduced their technical staff and consequently have to learn complex material 'from scratch'. As a result, many companies are finding that they are devoting unnecessary man hours to the discovery and explanation of basic principles, and having to explain these to clients who should already be aware of them. In addition, the lack of understanding by contractors and users of equipment characteristics and operating systems often results in a 'wrong fit' and a costly reliability problem.

Forsthoffer's Rotating Equipment Handbooks: Pumps presents the operation of pumps in a process system, (using the concept of pump required and produced head) pump selection for cost-effective maximum reliability, eliminating hydraulic disturbances in the design and field operation
phases, control and protection, practical component monitoring of performance, bearing, seal and auxiliary system condition to assure optimum pump safety and reliability.

Forsthoffer's Rotating Equipment Handbook: Pumps is the second title in the five volume set. The volumes are: 1. Fundamentals of Rotaing Equipment; 2. Pumps; 3. Compressors; 4. Auxiliary Systems; 5. Reliability Optimization through Component Condition Monitoring and Root Cause Analysis'.
* One of a five volume set which is the distillation of many years of on-site training by a well-known US Engineer who also operates in the Middle East.
* A Practical book written in a succinct style and well illustrated throughout

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Pump Handbook 3rd Edition



Author: Igor J. Karassik Joseph P. Messina Paul Cooper Charles C. Heald
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional

Worldwide developments in pump theory, design and applications have continued to
emerge, and these have begun to affect the outlook of pump engineers and users to such
an extent that a third edition has become overdue. Pumps have continued to grow in size,
speed, and energy level, revealing new problems that are being addressed by innovative
materials and mechanical and hydraulic design approaches. Environmental pressures
have increased, and these can and are being responded to by the creative attention of
pump engineers and users. After all, the engineer is trained to solve problems, employing
techniques that reflect knowledge of physical phenomena in the world around us. All of
this has led the current authors to respond by adding new sections and by revising most
of the others as would be appropriate in addressing these developments. Specifically the
following changes should be noted.
Centrifugal pump theory, in the rewritten Section 2.1, proceeds from the basic governing
fluid mechanics to the rationale that underlies the fundamental geometry and performance
of these machineswhile maintaining the concrete illustrations of design
examples. A new subsection on high-energy pumps is included.
An update has been made to Section 2.2.1 on major components of centrifugal pumps.
Section 2.3.1 on centrifugal pump general performance characteristics has been


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Centrifugal Pumps: Design and Application, Second Edition 




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Centrifugal and Rotary Pumps: Fundamentals with Applications





Centrifugal and Rotary Pumps offers both professionals and students a concise reference detailing the design, performance, and principles of operation of the different pumps types defined by the Hydraulic Institute. From historical background to the latest trends and technological developments, the author focuses on information with real-world practicality and techniques you can implement immediately.Beginning with the fundamentals, the ************ then shifts to real field cases that address applications, pumpage, system interaction, reliability, failure analysis, and practical solutions. By including specification parameters and criteria for the application of various pumps, this comprehensive book provides necessary and timely material that plant engineers, maintenance staff, operators can use and share with colleagues


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Enjoy.See More: Pump All About

----------


## janwaal

Thanks a lot, great books. Can you please fix the link "Troubleshooting Centrifugal Pumps and their Systems" ?

----------


## ameer

*wonderful Collections , very thanks*

----------


## gepachir

> Thanks a lot, great books. Can you please fix the link "Troubleshooting Centrifugal Pumps and their Systems" ?



I am sorry here is the link :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,

----------


## dogra74

*Absolutely Fantastic Books...... Thanks Alot!!!*

----------


## Mohamed

very very thanks

----------


## tsrc8204

Dear Friend : 
The Pump User's Handbook: Life Extension, 2nd Edition , it couldn't be download from this link : 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Could you please fix the link? Thank you very much.

Tsrc8204

----------


## gepachir

> Dear Friend : 
> The Pump User's Handbook: Life Extension, 2nd Edition , it couldn't be download from this link : 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



The  link has been repaired. Please check on the previous post or the same link below :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] | 64570 KB

Regards,

----------


## nhan

great! thanks
Can you fix the link of HVAC pump please

----------


## gepachir

> great! thanks
> Can you fix the link of HVAC pump please



Please check this link :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,

----------


## ruudoleo

nice collection
thanks

----------


## sharmeen

Thank you

----------


## ivanilych

thank you very much

See More: Pump All About

----------


## chandan

*Links for Handbook of Pumps and Pumping: Pumping Manual International is not working , Please provide some other link*

----------


## gepachir

> *Links for Handbook of Pumps and Pumping: Pumping Manual International is not working , Please provide some other link*



Dear chandan, the link has been updated. Check the posted link or here is the same one :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Good luck,

----------


## bonjun

could you give me a link for 
HVAC Pump Handbook 
all links are dead...

thanks

----------


## gepachir

> could you give me a link for 
> HVAC Pump Handbook 
> all links are dead...
> 
> thanks



Pleas check this link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pw : shouman

----------


## jlosada

thans

----------


## dso

does anyone have ANSI/HI Pump Standard (Hydraulic Institute)....

plz share if anyone has a copy.

----------


## dso

can anyone upload 

"centrifugal pump clinic - igor karrasik"

----------


## atif53

thanks

----------


## endeavor

Excellent collection. thank you. try to download.

----------


## jakhan

Thank You
Good collection & very useful

----------


## insult2injury

> can anyone upload 
> 
> "centrifugal pump clinic - igor karrasik"



I have hardcopy if there is something specific you are looking for.

----------


## dso

dear insult2injury,



if u can post the complete book, it would be very much appreciated.See More: Pump All About

----------


## insult2injury

> dear insult2injury,
> 
> if u can post the complete book, it would be very much appreciated.



No, I cannot.

----------


## mkhurram79

awesome
Thanks

----------


## prapto

Link for slurry_transport_using_centrifugal_pumps.part3 was dead would you please re-uploading to another hosting file : 4shared etc...?

Regards

----------


## petropet

Can any one share  the Forsthoffer's  "Reliability Optimization through Component Condition Monitoring and Root Cause Analysis"

----------


## azizmech

thanx so much 4 all these books

----------


## azizmech

some links dead plz update them
thanx

----------


## poliloco

plz can you reload Progressing Cavity pumps, Downhole Pumps and Mudmotors
 cause the link is dead.. thanks a lot... very good collection.

----------


## Azad

Thanks - Useful Collection

part 3 of the "Slurry Transport using Centrifugal pumps" Link not working

Azad

----------


## Azad

Gracey - High Pressure Pumps
Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing | ISBN: 075067900X | 2006 | PDF | 304 pages
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Electrical Submersible Pumps Manual: Design, Operations, and Maintenance 
By Gabor Takacs
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Liquid Ring Vacuum Pumps, Compressors and Systems: Conventional and Hermetic Design
By Helmut Bannwarth, 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Net Positive Suction Head for Rotodynamic Pumps: A Reference Guide
Publisher: Elsevier | Pages: 88 | 1999-03-01 | ISBN 1856173569 | PDF | 2 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Centrifugal Pumps Handbook 
The Pump Handbook Series | 1999 | ISBN: N/A | 260 pages
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

James B. Rishel "Water Pumps and Pumping Systems"
McGraw-Hill Professional | 2002 | ISBN: 0071374914
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Alfa Laval - Pump Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Larry Bachus  - Know & Understand Centrifugal Pumps
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

JACQUES CHAURETTE  - Pump System Analysis and Centrifugal Pump Sizing
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Rayner  - Pump Users Handbook" 
Elsevier Science | 1995-12-01 | ISBN: 1856172163 | 428 pages | Djvu
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Pump & Pump System Glossary
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Sanks - Pumping Station Design - 3rd Edition
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Sulzer - Crude Pump Installation Manual
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Pump Systems  Energy Efficiency Reference Guide
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


MultiQuip  Pump Delection Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Johann Friedrich Glich Centrifugal Pumps" 
Springer | 2007-11-14 | ISBN: 3540736948 |
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Audels Pumps & Hydraulics, 6th Edition by Rex Miller
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Sanks - Pumping Station Design - 3rd Edition
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Azad

----------


## mkhurram79

excellent azad

----------


## prapto

Thanks Azad,
.rar content for "Electrical Submersible Pumps Manual: Design, Operations, and Maintenance 
By Gabor Takacs" file was broken....please re-upload

Regards.

----------


## Azad

4Shared Link Added

See More: Pump All About

----------


## prapto

Thanks Azad, I was dowloading the file, but PDF file still cannot be opened. May be PDF file was broken....

Regards

----------


## Azad

I tried it - 4shared link is working
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## prapto

Thanks brother, i was downloading the file. But the PDF file couldn't be opened. Thanks for your effort..keep sharing...
Regards

----------


## piet

Hey Azad, 
nice collection, could you please reup the Glich book? Thanks

----------


## MATINMALAKOOTI

thanks very much

----------


## sg3569

Super Collection, Many links not working. Plz repost "Pump Characteristics and Applications" by Volke P E. Can any post all in one download file in *******s

----------


## ksaran86

links r dead....plzzzzz add link for slurry transport using  centrifugal slurry pump....

----------


## nurraflis

Dear All,

Does anyone have the civil standard for making centrifugal pump foundation ? currently I plan to change the pump foundation from one pump to other pump in the same foundation.

Thank you very much.

Regards,

*Nurraflis*

----------


## Ayax

A lot of thanks for this!!! It is a great community !!

----------


## rahul_chengineer

though couple of links are not working...but still you did tremendous job..thank you very much...

----------


## rajatgupta416

Can anyone upload "centrifugal pump by karassik mcguire"

----------


## dso

pumps for chemical processing mcguire..


pl share.See More: Pump All About

----------


## Azad

Know and Understand Centrifugal Pumps
Author(s): 	L. Bachus, A Custodio
Date: 	2003-08-08
ISBN10: 	1856174093
ISBN13: 	9781856174091



Link :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hermetic Pumps
The Latest Innovations and Industrial Applications of Sealless Pumps
Author(s): 	Robert Neumaier
Date: 	1997-07-22
ISBN10: 	0884158012 	
ISBN13: 	9780884158011



Links :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## makedon

dear azad thanks for sharing. Could you please reupload 
Electrical Submersible Pumps Manual: Design, Operations, and Maintenance
By Gabor Takacs
Larry Bachus - Know & Understand Centrifugal Pumpsr
Kind Regards

----------


## mahdicmm

Slurry Transport using Centrifugal Pumps
I can not download this book. When I click on the parts it takes me to a new page with no relevance!
Any one can help me out?
Cheers

----------


## Superbanu

Thanks, but if u can refresh link "Slurry Transport Using Centrifugal Pumps", i'll will be delighted.
I need it.

Regard me, banu

----------


## chinttong

I am looking:
Progressing Cavity Pumps, Downhole Pumps and Mudmotors

Anyone can share this book?

----------


## chinttong

I am looking:
Progressing Cavity Pumps, Downhole Pumps and Mudmotors

Anyone can share this book?

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. i uploaded the book. link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## chinttong

Thanks mohamad3010, 
greatly appreciated.

----------


## chinttong

Thanks mohamad3010, 
greatly appreciated.

----------


## chinttong

I want to read some reference related to Progressing Cavity Pumps. Thanks for mohamad3010, I read through the "Progressing Cavity Pumps, Downhole Pumps and Mudmotors".

Any other reference can be suggested? If that can be share, greatly appreciated.

----------


## watson123

can somebody re-upload "Net Positive Suction Head for Rotodynamic Pumps: A Reference Guide" by Europumps?

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. the original book has 88 pages, but i have that book with  66 pages.

See More: Pump All About

----------


## Han Ah kwang

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petropet

Thansk for sharing..

----------

